# Another use for knife hand strike... Painting!



## Kacey (Jun 28, 2007)

Check this out - I can't even paint with a brush!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 28, 2007)

Well ...

I was prepared to set keyboard to scorn but the end result of all the theactrics was too good.  Where's the emoticon for "I'm impressed"? .

:applause:


----------

